# 1998 Nissan Hardbody SE V6 3000i



## AllanR (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi i have a 1998 Nissan Hardbody SE V6 3000i that i would like to convert from manual to auto. But i dont know where to start what auto box will fit and what more do i need to change.

Regards Allan


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

What country are you in? I ask because Hardbodies ceased production in the USA in 1997, although they were still produced in Mexico and other countries for several years afterwards. A 98 truck in the US would be a Frontier. Your best bet would be to find a complete parts truck. It's a lot of work. You'll need the complete harness assy., ECM, trans, transfer case (if 4X4), pedal assy., shifter, radiator, cooler lines and hoses, just to get started. IMO, it's more practical to buy a truck with automatic if that's what you want!


----------

